# Anyone have a hairy toddler?



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

My second DS is a fuzzy baby. Not as hairy as his dad, but he looks as hairy as me. ( I didn't get any hair until puberty, though.) It's mostly on his back, arms and legs. They're fine and soft but rather visible. Is this normal?

I know I might worry too much but I've never seen another baby with very visible body hair. I asked a doctor once and she just laughed. Is it possible that he has too much male hormone or something?


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

nak
I have a hairy newborn... DD is seriously fuzzy-- shoulders and back, especially, and a full head of dark curls... I thought I had a baby monkey when I saw her! (Kidding...)

funny thing is, she's dark and kind of swarthy, whilst both DH and I are fair skinned with lightish brown hair... she's our little gypsy child, with all the portugese coloring of my dark Irish grandmother...


----------



## QueenMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

My 3 yr old DS is a furry little boy! lol! He has been so since birth. DH does have a lot of hair, so I know that's where he gets it from. But yes, it's very visable and mostly on his back.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

My 26-mo.-old DS is a fuzzy boy, too. He's got blond peachfuzz all over his body.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My older two were both dark haired and HAIRY. DD outgrew her hairiness, but DS is STILL hairy. Haircuts every 2 weeks (he likes it short), and I have to shave him already too (not where he has to shave himself daily, but every two weeks when I cut his hair, he has a visible beard)...hairy back, legs...and just getting worse as he gets older.


----------



## hankiesmama (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a true monkey baby! With the french canadian from both me and from his dad, what else could I expect! :LOL


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

You don't have to be swarthy to be furry. My dh is a redhead... and very hairy (I think he has more hair on his back than a lot of men have on their chests). My older ds is a redhead, too, and he's got a lot of fuzz on his back, too (and yes, it's red... it's barely visible, but it's red).


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep,

DD has hair pretty much all over - legs, arms, back, pubic area - no underarms as yet - the ped said as long as the hair was not curling ( I asked about the pubic hair ) I shouldn't worry. I'm hairy and DH is too so it wasn't a big shock.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

I have two hairy, very typical Italian children!


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

DD is, she was born with a ton on her back and arms... she still has some on her back.

Her pedi said she would outgrow it, that it was because she was born early... but she still has most of it.
I hope she outgrows it though, she has black hair like her daddy, and the hair on her back really stands out.


----------



## spudisle (Jun 24, 2004)

Two furry DSs here too!! :LOL


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

Glad to see this thread and know I'm not alone! My 23 month old ds has a hairy back and upper arms. My dh is eternally complaining about it, "Aw, poor kid, he's gonna be hairy like your family."







: He was born hairy, but lost some hair (like the hair on is earlobes) since then. I keep telling my dh that it is just soft, fuzzy, hair, and that it is too early to tell if he will be hairy when he is older.

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## loveharps (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got a fuzzy ds. He was born with a hairy back, tummy, butt and ears (he had 3/4 inch black hairs on the tops of his ears :LOL )
Most of it has fallen out, but he still has a very hairy back and his legs are getting more and more hairy. He also has a little tuft of dark hair at the base of his spine.
my sister and her dh were making fun of his hairy back yesterday.


----------

